

Twitter bots are getting smarter and influencing politics - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/20/friends-and-influence-for-sale-online/
By using social media bots, politicians and others are swaying public opinion about a policy position and political agenda.
======
turbojerry
This reminds me of ELOP from Avogadro Corp: The Singularity Is Closer Than It
Appears by William Hertling, except rather than being a single system we have
a bunch of competing bots.

